# Bringing a mex trailer into us



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

I Was just wondering if there is anything special I need to do in order to bring a Mexican cargo trailer into the us, nothing big maybe a 5x8


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'll assume that you are towing it with a Mexican plated vehicle and that both are properly registered in a Mexican state. Add US liability insurance and you should be just fine. I also assume that you intend to return the vehicle and trailer to Mexico within the year.
It is the contents that will interest the US border guards.


----------



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

Actually it's a Mexican trailer being towed by my us plated vehicle, things aren't working out down here and I have to move back to the states so I'm looking for a cheap trailer to move all my household goods to San Antonio


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That may be a problem. You will then need to import the Mexican trailer into the USA. I'm sure that you'll have some Customs and DOT issues to deal with. Sorry that I can't help you with those, beyond suggesting that you look into the requirements for registering a 'home built trailer' in your home state. If it doesn't require physical inspection, you might be able to get registration & plates mailed to you.
The only other solution would be a trip to Texas to buy a trailer there.


----------



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice but now it seems it might just be easier to sell most of my stuff and fit what I can in the truck!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Now your on the right track! Traveling light is always the best way. I wish I could convince my wife! She can fill the car for a few days at the beach.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Now your on the right track! Traveling light is always the best way.


Agreed. Bringing trailer into the US will attract a lot of attention from the border agents. Add to that the import duties and it makes it probably not worth it unless you REALLY want the stuff.



RVGRINGO said:


> I wish I could convince my wife! She can fill the car for a few days at the beach.


I hear you, rvgringo! I am working on that one too... somewhat unsuccessfully for now.


----------



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

I got the Sam problem with my wife ****** now just imagine instead of a few days at the beach your going for a few years.... The list this woman is coming up with!!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

How soon are you going? Probably before we are coming down, too bad cause we could "trade trailers" at the border- or we could use a uhaul to Texas and buy your Mexico trailer at the border.... oh well just thinking out loud...unless of course you're thinking of moving in the August timeframe....


----------



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

Sorry Terry, it's definitely going to be within 1-2 months


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah well thanx anyway!


----------

